# My new shop in the works*New picture up date*MORE PICTURES**



## sharpeblades

Just thought i would share a couple pictures of my new shop and a new sign for my office .I plan on having a knife give away on the first knive finished up in the new shop


----------



## DeltaHalo

Yessir!! Nice!


----------



## joe sangster

Dang , Raleigh !  You'll get lost in that one !  Guess I'm gonna have to keep a closer eye on you.

Joe


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Doc; i wont know how to act


----------



## redneckcamo

thats a real nice shop !!

 Im jealous


----------



## Paymaster

Very nice indeed!


----------



## wvdawg

Looking real nice Raleigh!  You'll have so much room to store stuff that you'll forget where you put it!  You gonna put that little porch on the front?


----------



## DROP POINT

Nice shop Raleigh.How big is it? It looks huge.
Davin


----------



## dmedd

Yes sir! Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## GOoutdoors

very nice shop


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Still talking with the wife about the front porch and the rocking chairs


----------



## WOODS N WATER

nice looking shop


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Thanks guys ime ready to get to work in it


----------



## Nicodemus

Fine lookin` shop! Like that sign too.


----------



## OconeeDan

Raleigh, that is a great looking shop!  Like the dust collector too, it'll make things soooo nice.
Where's the wood stove?
Dan


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Thanks guys and Dan i'me putting two of the dust collecters in the rafters and a new system on my grinders


----------



## marknga

Very nice Raleigh! I need to come down there and visit you some time or another.
And I "LOVE" the sign.


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Thank's guys and Mark your welcome anytime


----------



## ccookou812

Love the sign and look forward to all the work that will come out of it.


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Thank you sir


----------



## NiteHunter

Nice shop RT, you deserve it.


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Thank you sir ;How have you beeen doing


----------



## bg7m

Very nice shop Raliegh.


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Thank you 'Buddy ,I hope to be in it before the hot weather gets here


----------



## ccookou812

I wish I had those air cleaners in my garage. Those are nice. I have a bunch of cutoffs sitting around I think you can use for bolsters and several for scales.


----------



## sharpeblades

*Cut offs*

I can always use some pretty wood .


----------



## ratman

Mr raleigh dont know if you remember me or not. I worked with you in the early 70's at wells ford . I'm known as rat here in cordele. Haven't been able to afford one of your knife's yet hope to , but throw my name in the pot for the give away celebrating your new good looking shop. By the way always admire seeing your work on here. Thanks rat


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Great looking shop Raleigh.  Not sure how you intend to decide who to give the knife to, but if it's open to anyone and everyone, please put my name in the hat.


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Thanks guys


----------



## moyehow

Can't wait to see the knives that come out of it.  I know you are ready and eager to get started too.


----------



## germag

Very nice, RT.....I know you're chompin' at the bit to get it set up and running.


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Very ready .Ime tyring to get finished up before the 90 & 100 degree heat gets here


----------



## Bking

nice looking shop. RT


----------



## bristol_bound

Very Nice Mr. Tabor. I'm gonna make down to see you one of these days I hope. I hope you enjoy the new shop it looks might nice.


----------



## boneboy96

sweet looking set up RT!


----------



## PWalls

Awesome. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Brassman

I just sent you a PM.  Your knives are great.  I would appreciate it if you would put my name into the drawing for your first knife out of the shop.  I hope to come by & see you sometime.


----------



## MossyOak

*Nice one*



sharpeblades said:


> Thanks guys



Hey Raliegh, I don't know what you were working out of before, but this new shop will be a nice one for you to do your magic in.
This one sorta looks like my wood shop..
Just curios, what are you going to finish the floor out with?
Reason I ask, I used #1 grade Red Oak tongue and groove, sanded and sealed it. I get ragged all the time about it, how my shop floor is better than what my buddies have in their house ( even my wife is giving me hints about our floors in the hse )
Reason I ask you, I paid dirt cheap for my oak flooring, 50 cents afoot, rather than over 4 bucks for it. I think I can get you the same price since its a low sq footage like my 12x24 shop.
Let me know if I can help you, by the way, my knife came yesterday and it is gorgeous !! You do some awesome work. Below is a picture of my pretty red oak flooring


----------



## Lightninrod

Purty and practical RT!


----------



## WOODS N WATER

MossyOak said:


> Hey Raliegh, I don't know what you were working out of before, but this new shop will be a nice one for you to do your magic in.
> This one sorta looks like my wood shop..
> Just curios, what are you going to finish the floor out with?
> Reason I ask, I used #1 grade Red Oak tongue and groove, sanded and sealed it. I get ragged all the time about it, how my shop floor is better than what my buddies have in their house ( even my wife is giving me hints about our floors in the hse )
> Reason I ask you, I paid dirt cheap for my oak flooring, 50 cents afoot, rather than over 4 bucks for it. I think I can get you the same price since its a low sq footage like my 12x24 shop.
> Let me know if I can help you, by the way, my knife came yesterday and it is gorgeous !! You do some awesome work. Below is a picture of my pretty red oak flooring



nice looking table saw


----------



## sharpeblades

*New pictures*

Here are some  updated pictures of the progress on my shop .Hope to be up and running in a couple of weeks


----------



## wvdawg

Coming right along - lots of progress since I saw it!  Won't be long till yer up and running!


----------



## blademan

coming along great Raleigh,looking forward to stopping by sometime for a visit


----------



## Gaswamp

Raleighs shop looks real good although I still think he is spending a lot of time looking for odds and ends. 

Pictures please!!!!!


----------



## arcame

lookin good. can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## sharpeblades

*My new shop*

I just added some of the latest pictures of my shop, ime spending more time trying to find stuff than working but its all coming together .I have a office on one end to do my leather work and watch T.V. and play on the computer.I airconditioned both the shop and the office .I also installed 2 dust collecters in the ceiling along with a new dust system for my grinders and buffers .Ime waiting on some hose fitting to finish  hooking up the new system .It sure is nice to be able to get out of the heat and have a place to set down and relax .Hope you enjoy the pictures


----------



## wvdawg

Good looking finish on the cabinets RT.  Looks like you are up and running!  Saw a couple interesting pieces in there too!
I like the peg board display in the office and those art pieces of the bears!  It has come a long way!  Congrats!


----------



## coggins

Good looking shop!


----------



## Joker

Thats a real nice set-up you have got Raleigh


----------



## Razor Blade

looking good RT ,Only thing is , its too clean ???


----------



## Havana Dude

The only thing I am missing is one of everything you got, then I could make knives!! Very Nice!!!! And I'm kidding, I couldn't make a knife if my life depended on it!!


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Thanks guys ,I sure am proud of it .It is real easy to keep clean with every thing closed in the dust that the double dust colecters doesnt catch goes to the floor and you can vacume it up


----------



## carver

great shop there Raleigh


----------



## Havana Dude

Havana Dude said:


> The only thing I am missing is one of everything you got, then I could make knives!! Very Nice!!!! And I'm kidding, I couldn't make a knife if my life depended on it!!



Sharp, I was hoping you would come back on here and tell me "there aint nothing to it!!!!" . Again, nice shop, and your knives are beautiful. I too wish I had some extra cash laying around.


----------



## godogs57

I was going to say the same thing Razor....waaaay too clean for a knife maker's shop! Based upon what Raleigh has going, there is no way I would post pics of my shop....I would be a strong candidate for one of those Extreme Home (Shop) Makeovers or Horder shows. 

Great job Raleigh...would love to stop by sometime and swap lies once you get things going. 

Hank


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Hank give a call to make sure ime here (1-229-322-0495) and come on ,Your welcome anytime


----------



## DROP POINT

Great looking shop Raleigh. Thats one to be proud of.

Davin


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Thank you sir and yes i am very proud of it especilly on these 95 degree days.Still trying to get every thing in order and find where i put some of the little things and still have some changes to make on the dust system for the grinders


----------



## LPridgenCK

Lookin good Raliegh!  We moved our shop inside at the end of last year.  I already had the building just needed to stop and take the time to do it.  I do not regret it!!


----------



## sniper13

Nice shop.
I traded an atv for a used office/jobsite trailer. It has tables on each end and a huge drafting table in the middle. I don't have a clue as to when I'll have everything moved in.
I had been working in a little utility room in my garage. The trailer is like 8X20' and most importantly, THE AC WORKS.


----------



## sniper13

I think the pictures were altered.
Nobody really keeps things all hung up and every thing in its place all nice and neat.


----------



## Hoggrydr1

Very nice looking shop Raleigh.


----------



## LowCountryDuck

Great looking shop. One day...


----------



## shakey gizzard

Awesome shop! What is the porta band contraption?


----------



## Gabby

Razor Blade
The only thing I didn't see in there was a bathroom!!!
Does the wife know you've moved?
If I had a place as nice as yours and MossyOak's I'd be living in it!!!
 Gabby


----------



## TigerMt123

I have been dealing in very good custom knives for many years. I have made a large part of my living selling production and custom knives. I can tell everyone thats reads this from many years of experience. Raliegh is one of the two best makers i have ever dealt with. 
Raliegh, your new shop is an very good extention of you. It looks great. I can't work in a clean shop. Some people can. I think, when you can work in the kind of shop you have built, what you produce has a special feel. 
If i could i would give you a pat on the back. That is a great looking shop.
Thad Byers


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Thank you Thad,The wife and i should be up your way maybe next week .I dont have any knives for sale but i will have some other things  with me you like


----------



## sharpeblades

*New shop*

Thanks guys and the porta band contraption is the most used tool in the shop .It will cut just about any thing .I have two more big band saws i use when i have a lot of cutting to do  in my other shop.The shop is not hard to keep clean with the overhead dust collectors and the vacuum system on the grinders .I have always been a stickler for putting tools back when ime done with them .It makes it easier to work in the shop when it is in order and safer also


----------



## TigerMt123

sharpeblades said:


> Thank you Thad,The wife and i should be up your way maybe next week .I dont have any knives for sale but i will have some other things  with me you like



Good. As long as my credit is still good. Come on up. Looking forward to seeing you both.


----------



## muzzy17is

Awesome looking set up.


----------

